# lavender



## drdolittle (Jul 9, 2010)

for ALL you small animal lovers out there, i just want to let you know of a product that could harm your pet. Kay-tees soft sorbent naturally scented lavender bedding has been known to cause many health issues in many small pets. the bedding has lavender oil in it which is harmfulin many ways. it can cause respiratory problems because the scent is so strong to them. it also can cause skin irritations on there feet where there feet become inflammed and red looking and they hop around the cage like their feet are on fire. It can also cause eye infections where their eyes become red and look almost bloody in a way. can ya'll believe a company geared towards the care of small pets is making a product that causes these things to them. i've done a lot of reseach on this product and im never gonna buy it ever. Im not buying anything with the kaytee label on it.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Products like that tend to be geared towards the pet owner with only themselves in mind rather than the pet. I don't know why or how they're still selling that stuff though.


----------



## Issi (May 24, 2010)

I find this a bit fustrating. It is fine to have your own opinion but please be accureate when posting facts. I have read this in several places and it drives me nuts that people just keep repeating incorrect information. This product does not use oils - don't beleive me, look it up. Soft Sorbent is a good product. How do I know - cause I have used it for years and have never had any issues. I have seen people comment on it and they have never even used it??


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

I have never used soft sorbent but I don't like that cottony wooley stuff for my hamster!! She has toilet rolls to play with and chew and I give her shredded kitchen roll for her bed


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Issi said:


> I find this a bit fustrating. It is fine to have your own opinion but please be accureate when posting facts. I have read this in several places and it drives me nuts that people just keep repeating incorrect information. This product does not use oils - don't beleive me, look it up. Soft Sorbent is a good product. How do I know - cause I have used it for years and have never had any issues. I have seen people comment on it and they have never even used it??


To be fair there have been may people....many on this site as well....complaining of the product. Obviously not every animal will be affected and certainly not in the same way....but the OP is correct in warning people against it because of the number of documented problems it has caused. It is then up to the pet owners then. But with so many alternatives new pet owners would probably be advised to look elsewhere. That is all the OP was saying.


----------

